# saflager s23 lager time



## falcon250 (17/6/13)

Gday all,
I've recently done a few lagers using s23 and am just wondering what would be the optimal lagering time for it, beer is lagering in a fridge at approx 2-3C, it'll be going into a corny keg when ready.

cheers!


----------



## roverfj1200 (17/6/13)

I have lagered on the yeast cake for a week with good results. You can rack and lager for 3 or 4 weeks,


Cheers


----------



## treefiddy (17/6/13)

I left a rice lager on there for maybe 2 weeks cold conditioning (primary).

I reckon I could have almost seen the bottom (but probably not, dodgy memory).


----------



## chewy (17/6/13)

I've got one on the cake that's been there for over a week it seems to have finished fermenting ( gladwraps hanging loose) I'll probably rack it in a few days maybe ..


----------



## QldKev (17/6/13)

chewy said:


> I've got one on the cake that's been there for over a week it seems to have finished fermenting ( gladwraps hanging loose) I'll probably rack it in a few days maybe ..


How does this help the OP, are you just trying to get your post count up?


@OP
I normally like 2 weeks if I'm leaving it on the yeast cake. But 4 weeks even on the yeast cake is still ok. If you want to go a lot longer I would rack to secondary.


QldKev


----------



## chewy (17/6/13)

I bring it back up 2°c a day and blow off some kind of acid... Then rack at 18°c... I read it somewhere so that's what I do I don't give a fig about post numbers.. I thought you were the beergod kev..


----------



## gavinl (18/6/13)

chewy said:


> I bring it back up 2°c a day and blow off some kind of acid... Then rack at 18°c... I read it somewhere so that's what I do I don't give a fig about post numbers.. I thought you were the beergod kev..


Chewy,

my first time using this yeast and i've noticed a bit of an aftertaste in the fermented beer. It's been fermenting at 12° for a bit over 2 weeks and i've just raised temp to 14° over 2 days to let the yeast clean up - are you suggesting it needs to go to 18? Do you have more info?


----------



## chewy (19/6/13)

Yeah Gavin bring it up to 18°c and leave for 3 days its call diacetyl rest. If you do this it will improve the taste.


----------



## Weizguy (19/6/13)

Gavin L said:


> Chewy,
> 
> my first time using this yeast and i've noticed a bit of an aftertaste in the fermented beer. It's been fermenting at 12° for a bit over 2 weeks and i've just raised temp to 14° over 2 days to let the yeast clean up - are you suggesting it needs to go to 18? Do you have more info?


The aftertaste is probably esters thrown by the yeast (i.e. yeast character), as this is a fruity lager yeast in my experience. There are others that are far less estery.


----------



## gavinl (21/6/13)

Thanks guys, I should have mentioned that it was a powdery, acidic aftertaste left in the middle of the tongue.

I was a bit worried about it, but raised the temp slowly up to 16 and I can't detect it any longer. I'll have another taste in the morning to be sure.


----------

